# Hardwood bark mulch vs leaf mulch/mold



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

I'm interested in which of these is better for mulching around trees and beds purely from the perspective of what is better for the trees. I've used both and am comfortable with some of the pro's/ con's but can't find any good articles on what is more beneficial for the soil. I've been alternating using bark mulch one year and leaf mulch another. Thanks


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Here is one study that attempted to answer a similar question. I would equate leaf mold to compost, but it may be a little different in that it may not be fully composted yet. TLDR is Wood chip mulch is best. Likely because it provides nutrients and OM slowly overtime, provides good insulation from extreme temps, and helps retain moisture.

https://www.treefund.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/ScharenbrochWatson_2014_auf.pdf


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I use leaves. The surrounding woods been using them for ages, must be a good thing recycling nutrients. Plus, they're free. :thumbup:


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks for the info guys. I was really looking for a study that said something like: leaf mulch is high in chemical A and bark mulch is high in chemical B so you want to rotate 2 years of bark followed by 1 year of leaf mulch. Like you said though it's all organic matter and probably doesn't matter too much either way.


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

Everything I have found generally points to "Arborist Chips" (wood chips from tree removal) as the best mulch. It is loose enough that it still allows air, nutrients, and water to pass through. Some mulches can kind of lock together forming a mat that doesn't allow those things through as easily. As far as nutrient content of the mulch itself, no it doesn't make a whole lot of difference.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Mr McTurf said:


> Everything I have found generally points to "Arborist Chips" (wood chips from tree removal) as the best mulch. It is loose enough that it still allows air, nutrients, and water to pass through. Some mulches can kind of lock together forming a mat that doesn't allow those things through as easily. As far as nutrient content of the mulch itself, no it doesn't make a whole lot of difference.


That seems to be what the article @gm560 posted recommends. Wood chips and compost. I would not have thought that. Would have thought the wood chips take up nitrogen but have to remind myself this isn't turf.


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

tgreen said:


> Mr McTurf said:
> 
> 
> > Everything I have found generally points to "Arborist Chips" (wood chips from tree removal) as the best mulch. It is loose enough that it still allows air, nutrients, and water to pass through. Some mulches can kind of lock together forming a mat that doesn't allow those things through as easily. As far as nutrient content of the mulch itself, no it doesn't make a whole lot of difference.
> ...


Wood chips or any mulch for that matter will only deplete a small amount of nitrogen right at the soil interface. Not enough to be of any consequence.


----------

